# PS3 Themes



## fx1 (Jul 24, 2008)

Are there any furry/anthro related PS3 themes out yet? I googled "ps3 themes" and checked the major PS3 theme sites, no luck. And DeviantArt doesn't seem to have any category for PS3 themes.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 24, 2008)

fx1 said:


> Are there any furry/anthro related PS3 themes out yet? I googled "ps3 themes" and checked the major PS3 theme sites, no luck. And DeviantArt doesn't seem to have any category for PS3 themes.



Um, a Ratchet and Clank Future: TOD theme.


----------



## fx1 (Jul 24, 2008)

brownsquirrel said:


> Um, a Ratchet and Clank Future: TOD theme.


Oh, yeah, beside that one


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 24, 2008)

fx1 said:


> Oh, yeah, beside that one



That said, you have to sift through all the themes on the PlayStation Store.


----------



## fx1 (Jul 24, 2008)

brownsquirrel said:


> That said, you have to sift through all the themes on the PlayStation Store.


I already have, from European and American Stores. Unfortunately pretty much every region has it's own Store, for example Ratchet & Clank ToD theme is not in the European Store. But AFAIK all official PS3 themes can be found from the net, from those big PS3 theme sites, categorized 'official'.

But I haven't found any 'unofficial' furry/anthro themes, that was the reason I made this thread.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 24, 2008)

fx1 said:


> I already have, from European and American Stores. Unfortunately pretty much every region has it's own Store, for example Ratchet & Clank ToD theme is not in the European Store. But AFAIK all official PS3 themes can be found from the net, from those big PS3 theme sites, categorized 'official'.
> 
> But I haven't found any 'unofficial' furry/anthro themes, that was the reason I made this thread.



Well, I don't think there is any more.


----------



## JAH2000 (Jul 24, 2008)

well if i can ill try to make one go here http://blog.us.playstation.com/2008/06/06/how-to-make-your-own-ps3-themes/ if u want to try your self


----------

